# Oil Filters



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

Ok guys, what do you recommend for the Jetta 2.5? Also, would you recommend the same brand for a 2004 BMW 2.5? I know this isn't BMW Vortex, but what the heck?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*mann*



pipo said:


> Ok guys, what do you recommend for the Jetta 2.5? Also, would you recommend the same brand for a 2004 BMW 2.5? I know this isn't BMW Vortex, but what the heck?


i'll pm you with a site for filters and earl


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

pipo said:


> Ok guys, what do you recommend for the Jetta 2.5? Also, would you recommend the same brand for a 2004 BMW 2.5? I know this isn't BMW Vortex, but what the heck?


Jetta 2.5 = FRAM CH9911. Made in Germany. Looks exactly like a Mann filter.. for slightly less money.

BMW? Stick with the OE suppliers MANN-Hummel, Hengst & Mahle

www.germanfilters.com
www.germanautoparts.com


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> Jetta 2.5 = FRAM CH9911. Made in Germany. Looks exactly like a Mann filter.. for slightly less money.
> 
> BMW? Stick with the OE suppliers MANN-Hummel, Hengst & Mahle
> 
> ...


What do you think about K&N for the VW and Bosch for the BMW?

"Bosch 72202 Premium Oil Filter"
Automotive; $8.68

"K&N HP-7010 Oil Filter"
Misc.; $11.14


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*good sites*

:thumbup:


BsickPassat said:


> Jetta 2.5 = FRAM CH9911. Made in Germany. Looks exactly like a Mann filter.. for slightly less money.
> 
> BMW? Stick with the OE suppliers MANN-Hummel, Hengst & Mahle
> 
> ...


been useing them both, pm'd pipo germanfilters.com.. i've been buying my oil rom them for awhile, although they list total products, most of what i've gotten is fuchs. got no complaints with either.


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

BsickPassat said:


> *Jetta 2.5 = FRAM CH9911*. Made in Germany. Looks exactly like a Mann filter.. for slightly less money.
> 
> BMW? Stick with the OE suppliers MANN-Hummel, Hengst & Mahle
> 
> ...


 ALWAYS use MANN OE filters. or you can start saving those pennies you saved on the cheap filters for a new motor... :laugh:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

VWJettaCarat said:


> ALWAYS use MANN OE filters. or you can start saving those pennies you saved on the cheap filters for a new motor... :laugh:


 Do explain why.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*manufacturer stamp*

although i don't remember where i do remember reading that the fram vw cartridge filters are rebadged manns.


----------



## VWJettaCarat (Apr 8, 2004)

BsickPassat said:


> Do explain why.


 Certified *O*riginal *E*quipment. 
Why anything else? 

Why do you use Certified Oils? ex: 502/504/505/505.01/507 etc...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gmikel said:


> although i don't remember where i do remember reading that the fram vw cartridge filters are rebadged manns.


 possibly from me....


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)




----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*could be*



BsickPassat said:


> possibly from me....


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

pipo said:


> What do you think about K&N for the VW and Bosch for the BMW?
> 
> "Bosch 72202 Premium Oil Filter"
> Automotive; $8.68
> ...


 k&n = overpriced Mann filter 
Bosch = depends on who makes it for Bosch 



VWJettaCarat said:


> Certified *O*riginal *E*quipment.
> Why anything else?
> 
> Why do you use Certified Oils? ex: 502/504/505/505.01/507 etc...


 I don't. I use shell Rotella T6.


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> k&n = overpriced Mann filter
> Bosch = depends on who makes it for Bosch
> 
> The K&N was priced about the same as the Mann, so I guess it makes no difference. The Bosch filter is made in Germany (by who knows who).


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> I don't. I use shell Rotella T6.


 
:beer:


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

jmj said:


> :beer:


 LOL your Texas quote. Not much has changed down there, has it?!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

pipo said:


> Ok guys, what do you recommend for the Jetta 2.5? Also, would you recommend the same brand for a 2004 BMW 2.5? I know this isn't BMW Vortex, but what the heck?


 For the BMW: 
O.E. filters, or Mann. Nothing else. 
I'm a dealership tech - I see way too many cars with crappy aftermarket filters that fit for isht (allowing unfiltered oil to bypass the filter), don't hold up (restricting flow), didn't come with a cap o-ring (massive oil leak results) - usually some combination of the above. 

The factory (or Mann aftermarket packaging) fits right, holds up on a 15k service interval (assuming proper oil, of course), and comes with an o-ring.


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

cuppie said:


> For the BMW:
> *O.E. filters*, or Mann. Nothing else.
> I'm a dealership tech - I see way too many cars with crappy aftermarket filters that fit for isht (allowing unfiltered oil to bypass the filter), don't hold up (restricting flow), didn't come with a cap o-ring (massive oil leak results) - usually some combination of the above.
> 
> The factory (or Mann aftermarket packaging) fits right, holds up on a 15k service interval (assuming proper oil, of course), and comes with an o-ring.


 
Is Bosch OE?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

No, they aren't. All oil filters for us are made by Mann. 
Generally, Bosch makes a good filter. But, considering that you can pick up a Mann filter kit for $5.20 from GAP (linky)...


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

The Fram CH9911 filters in a box with newer design graphics are now labeled as "Made in China"


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

randyvr6 said:


> The Fram CH9911 filters in a box with newer design graphics are now labeled as "Made in China"


I noticed this also at my last oil change a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

...and coincidentally, Mann-Hummel has a facility in China.

https://www.mann-hummel.com/mhcn/index.html?iKeys=38.1.1726.0.0&cScr=23&rec_no=828


----------

